# MY NANO LOG!!!



## Genin

Hello Salters,
Here's my new baby! A nano cube 12g dx nvm from nanotuners.com w/ the stand from liveaquaria.com. After everything settles over night and the tank clears a bit I will add my livestock:


----------



## TormenT

nice, cant wait to see what becomes of this tank


----------



## Fish Finder

sweet. what are you plains with it?


----------



## bmpower007

Niccee,Keep us posted.


----------



## Joga Bonito

hell yeah that tank is sweet, keep up with the pics


----------



## Genin

well after the overnight waiting (about 17hours) I decided it was a go and added my livestock:

2 percula clowns (Perc & Ulla)
1 cleaner shrimp (Claude)
6 turbo snails
1 long tentacle anemone
1 atlantic anemone
1 hermit crab
-some star polyps that weren't out because everyone was just placed in when i took the pics. 
-13lbs of fiji live rock
-2" sand bed of fiji pink mixed with live sand to seed it.

enjoy and tell me what you think.


----------



## smithgrind_who

Hey Genin, that's really cool!







I have been doing a tiny bit of research on this because I want to have a Nano-Cube too. Did you get the deluxe with two lights?


----------



## smokinbubbles

man i would never do a reef casue they are way to much but man i would love to do a small one like yours genin. nice job man, keep us posted like always.

J-Rod


----------



## TC3modena

your startin out nicely


----------



## Jebus

Nice did u get the upgraded lights?


----------



## Genin

Thanks everyone. Yes I got the DX version of the cube with the upgraded lights. They should serve my purposes quite well. the only thing I may do in the future is upgrade the pump or put one in my first chamber. Right now I think there is plenty of flow going through the tank so I don't see a need, but i have a maxi-jet 1200 waiting just incase.


----------



## hyphen

*jealous*


----------



## Genin

thanks a lot hyphen. i am eager to see your turn out.


----------



## C.D.

that is pretty kickass. how much did the cube cost on nanotuners? and did you cycle it at all? sounds like you just waited over night


----------



## hyphen

Genin said:


> thanks a lot hyphen. i am eager to see your turn out.
> [snapback]1074413[/snapback]​


im in arizona right now, but the liverock is curing in my tank while i'm here. im gonna aquascape and take picz0rs when i get home.

but yeah, whatever happened to the 'break' you were taking,


----------



## Genin

C.D.,
the cube cost $150 at nanotuners. i didn't cycle the tank because i just transfered the inhabitants and rock and things from my already established 40g.

hyphen,
looking forward to the pics..... what break are you talking about


----------



## Guest

Lookin good Genin!

--Dan


----------



## Genin

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Joga Bonito

looking good genin


----------



## Guest

Might I suggest a few extra shells for the hermit? You can buy then for like $.15, just in case he goes looking for new real estate. Wouldnt want the snails taking the hit.

Also, I personally wouldnt use Turbos, but thats your call. Astreas are much more efficient and nicer to look at IMO!

--Dan


----------



## Genin

henry,
thanks as always bud.

Dan,
the shells are not a bad idea. i will pick some up tomorrow when i go to get some RO/DI water from lfs. i like my turbo snails because they have been there since my puffer. they have survived the many flippings and beatings he dealt out. i will never get rid of them. plus the coraline growth on them is kinda sweet looking when they are on the rocks.


----------



## Genin

night viewing with the LEDs:


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice genin


----------



## Guest

Genin said:


> henry,
> thanks as always bud.
> 
> Dan,
> the shells are not a bad idea. i will pick some up tomorrow when i go to get some RO/DI water from lfs. i like my turbo snails because they have been there since my puffer. they have survived the many flippings and beatings he dealt out. i will never get rid of them. plus the coraline growth on them is kinda sweet looking when they are on the rocks.
> [snapback]1075812[/snapback]​


Ahhh, sentimental value is the ultimate in coolness.

Beauty of a tank, nice LED's.

--Dan


----------



## Genin

thanks henry.

thanks Dan. you have to give them credit. they have been through some serious sh*t with that puffer.


----------



## Genin

Some more pics of the tank, 2 front shots and 1 with the lid open taken down into the water. It is settling in very well I must admit (see Claude cleaning the anemone?):


----------



## Leo10988

Nice. I like your LR


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice pics Genin


----------



## Elongatus cockus

I'm not a big fan of saltwater, but that setup is pretty sweet

Makes me wanna get into saltwater


----------



## smokinbubbles

Genin you need to stop this madness, i just spent 180 bucks on a monitor and now you are makin me want to get a nano







. haha man i love these little things. keep it up man its very nice looking.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin

Leo,
thanks. it's from reefermadness.us and was very cheap.

henry and Elongatus,
thanks guys. I am very please with how the tank has been turning out.

J-Rod,
thanks bro. I am telling you what. I have not been this satifyed with a tank in a long long time. it is just so cool to look at it, and since it's small i placed it right next to my futon in the living room. i watch that way more than i do the tv







.


----------



## Guest

Watch out for the hair algae!

Lookin great man!

--Dan


----------



## illnino

watch closely for cracks on the corners. jbj nano cubes have a nasty reputation for cracking, bad filtration, low lighting, and bad flow.


----------



## Genin

Dan,
will do. I have a hefty cleaning crew in there just in case.

illnino,
thanks you buzz kill







. I did plenty of research before i purchased the nano and i know all the complaints about them. thanks for the input though. i hope mine doesn't bust.


----------



## DucatiRave21

i like your names for the PercUla


----------



## Genin

Thanks and I know I am such an original person.


----------



## Genin

New Addition.... an elegance coral:


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice genin


----------



## Guest

Oh la la, Perc might like that! I dont know about Urla tho, shes kinda a baitch!

Mmm, Mooshead.

--Dan


----------



## mauls

PRETTTTTTY!

nice green color.

sweet setup


----------



## hyphen

omg....nice...


----------



## C.D.

wow that is nice looking. how much did that cost. its so pretty.


----------



## Genin

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate the comments. Dan, I actually think the one clown I call Ula is really an ocellaris and the one I call Perc is really a percula. I will post a picture to show you what I mean. C.D., it cost me $25 plus my LTA. I got it from millersreef.com (their store is only 10 minutes from me).

Today I came in from work and noticed just how large it is now that it is full expanded. I fed it shrimp last night and it fed three of the heads so it must have been starving. Here's an updated pic:

Also here's a pic of my clowns. Ula is the one up front with the more orange/red coloration and a lower first dorsal fin, Perc is in the back with the more orange/tan coloration and a higher dorsal fin. Do you guys thing Ula is an ocellaris and Perc is a percula.... or am i just nuts? :


----------



## hyphen

amazing. great work man. do those clowns need bigger tanks or will they be set for life in there?


----------



## Genin

Thanks hyphen. They will be fine in there for life, that's why I chose them. I am not getting anymore fish in that tank.


----------



## Joga Bonito

of topic, but can i keep a perc in a 5 gallon mini bow?


----------



## Genin

I wouldn't suggest it, even if you had very limited rock and deco. it would have no place to move.


----------



## Joga Bonito

Genin said:


> I wouldn't suggest it, even if you had very limited rock and deco. it would have no place to move.
> [snapback]1082455[/snapback]​


thanks man


----------



## Guest

henry 79 said:


> of topic, but can i keep a perc in a 5 gallon mini bow?
> [snapback]1082389[/snapback]​


No.

They both look like Perculas to me BTW









--Dan


----------



## Genin

you're welcome henry. if you want to get a perc or ocellaris clownfish then you could definately do it in a 10g.

Dan,
the side by side comparison is very clear in my tank. i definately have a percula and an ocellaris. it's cool though, they hang out together and get along just fine. I am still waiting to see which one becomes the female and which the male.


----------



## C.D.

in 12g dx nvm nano cube. what does the NVM stand for?


----------



## Joga Bonito

C.D. said:


> in 12g dx nvm nano cube. what does the NVM stand for?
> [snapback]1082630[/snapback]​


Nite Vu LED Moonlights


----------



## vanz

very cool tank! I like the purple on it and that coral is awesome! Damn...I'm gonna love this hobby.


----------



## JAC

Pretty neat man, how much SW experience do you have? I've always wanted to do something like that but I was told it would be very hard for a newbie because any problems would affect the fish/corals imediatly because of the size.


----------



## Genin

Thanks everyone.

JAC,
I have only been into saltwater from February. Once you get the hang of it though it become routine. With this nano I have to stay on top of things because the chemistry of the tank can change quickly and dramatically if not paid attention to.


----------



## His Majesty

awesome looking tanks Genin.

i love your Elegance coral. it awesome make me want to have one. can you give me any info on them please. would they be alright with starfish? 
btw, do you need any special lighting for them?


----------



## Genin

thanks for the compliments. elegance corals don't like strong direct current and prefer fine sand or mud type substrate. they do NOT like very bright lighting even though they are primarily photosynthetic. you can suppliment them with feedings of fine meaty foods.


----------



## waspride

Genin said:


> thanks for the compliments. elegance corals don't like strong direct current and prefer fine sand or mud type substrate. they do NOT like very bright lighting even though they are primarily photosynthetic. you can suppliment them with feedings of fine meaty foods.
> [snapback]1084824[/snapback]​


aka cleaner shrimp.


----------



## Genin

ohhhhh cheap shot! hahaha good one.


----------



## waspride

Genin said:


> ohhhhh cheap shot! hahaha good one.
> [snapback]1086540[/snapback]​


Don't worry your elegance is badass


----------



## Genin

thanks waspride.


----------



## C.D.

so how is your cube doing? have you been looking for cracks? im getting the same cube in mid july and im kinda scared of the cracking issues they have. there is a thread on nano-reef.com about how chris from nanocustoms is designing an acrylic cube. he is also making a crazy advanced cube that will mimic weather and make waves and also mimics lunar patterns. here is the link to the thread http://nano-reef.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=60291


----------



## Genin

C.D.,
it seems like Chris is really doing a great job with his ideas. I ordered my cube off of him and so far it has been great. Here's some updated shots of the cube:


----------



## "qickshot"

wow thats awsome dude


----------



## clintard_leonard




----------



## C.D.

reefs are just beautiful. can't wait till my woman buys me mine for my birthday!


----------



## Genin

Thanks guys. I really love this little cube i have going







.


----------



## Genin

some developments that happened yesterday. I came home drom work and my perc was hanging around the elegance coral. I am pretty sure he was trying to host in it. Ula was hanging around the front left like usual. I left my house for a little and when I came back home I noticed Perc hanging in the back left by the intake, dorsal fin all the way down and wobbling side to side. My only guess was that he was stung by that damn elegance and do to his little size it actually hurt him. There is no other explaination, he was perfectly fine swimming great and being his normal self then an hour later he is near death. I immediately called Millers Reef and said that I need to return this damn elegance coral cause it's killing all of my tank occupants. They agreed and I traded the elegance coral for some hairy mushrooms, a new cleaner shrimp (i missed claude), live rock rubble (filled my first chamber of nano), and cyclop-eeze.

Perc is still messed up. His mouth is semi-open/perked and his breathing is labored. He is still wobbling from side to side and has occassional seizure type things were he flutters his right pectoral fin at a million miles an hour. What is the matter with him? He hasn't eaten since that happened, what can I do?

Shots of the new Tank:


----------



## C.D.

wow that sucks about your fish man. i thought clowns were somehow resistant to stings. how do they host in anenomes?

also, do you dose your aquarium with stuff like trace minerals and stuff? and do you have any trouble with evaporation? and do you think that its possible to mount and auto top-off system to a nC


----------



## DucatiRave21

they can only host in certain anenomes.

Heteractus magnifica ~ Magnificent sea anemone.
Stichtodactyla gigantea ~ Gigantic sea anemone.
Stichtodactyla crispa ~ Leathery sea anemone.

^ I think there are more too but not sure! i'm also really sorry to hear about all this


----------



## Genin

C.D.,
it's the anemone that allows the clowns to host in it. it's a symbiotic relationship so the clowns usually are not getting stung by the anemone. i dose my tank with reef complete and calcium. I have no troubles with evaportaion *knock on wood* and I have seen plenty of auto top off systems on nano cubes. go to nano-reef.com for some great descriptions on some.

DucatiRave21,
thanks for your sympathies. Millersreef has some E. Quadricolor (bulb tip anemone) coming in. I know most hobbiests use this anemone for their clowns to host in. I think I may check them out and see if they are in good shape when they arrive. I may try the stinging invert in the tank again, lol.

still no progression in Perc. won't eat.... wobbly. I think he is going to die







.


----------



## Genin

home on my lunch break from work and perc is floating upside down on top by still breathing sparadically. i euthanised him.... R.I.P. little friend







.


----------



## hyphen

damn...sorry about the loss, bro. that elegance really took its toll on your livestock.

so, none of your clowns were able to host the anemone?

on the brighter side, at least you got a good trade-in.


----------



## Genin

thanks hyphen. like you said, i did get a kick ass trade in so i don't feel horrible, just miss my damn perc.

on a cool note. i came in tonight from the bar and when i turned on the room light i noticed that Ula sleeps against the intake just like Raptor's do







. I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## Pilsnah

are you replacing perc?


----------



## Genin

not sure yet.


----------



## "qickshot"

i am sry i didnt have time to read threw your topic and im goin to ask you some ?? first did you buy all the stuff that grew o the rock or not. if you bought it how much. if not how long? thanks and sry again. im thinkin of startin a 6 g nano


----------



## Genin

If you mean the coraline algae, then i can say yes, the rock came with some and it has been growing steadily with some dosing on my part. the mushrooms and star polyps are store bought and the mushrooms would cost about $35 and the star polyps rock about $30.

*Some Updates!!!!!!!!!*

_*NEW ADDITIONS: 1 percula clown and 1 citrus goby, some xenia and a leather!!!*_


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice Genin


----------



## Genin

Thanks Henry.


----------



## Raptor

Nice clowns!!! I liek the true percs the best.


----------



## hyphen

awesome. get some more pics of that goby!


----------



## Genin

well today was not a fun morning for me folks. i lost both my smallest perc and my citrus goby to the wrath of my new percula. I am frustrated with the hobby a little bit but I am hanging in there. I told my buddies what happened and they gave me a free anemone that they didn't have room for. So now I have a Sabae anemone in my tank for free so if something goes wrong i'll give it away etc. At least it was free, and i know it shouldn't be in a nano cube so save that speech. i am very irritated with my current events. it's been a crappy day.


----------



## Genin

Here are some shots of the newly decorated tank to accomidate my larger perc.


----------



## Joga Bonito

nice, Genin


----------



## hyphen

awesome, as usual.


----------



## Genin

thanks henry and hyphen. the compliments really help right now considering what a sh*tty week i have had with losing livestock. the rocks look a little shifted to the left but that is because i am going to add a tonga branch of zoos to the right side and that will even it out again...... then it'll look the most awesomest evar!


----------



## hyphen

submit a pic for saltwater potm. pwnage perc demands it.


----------



## Genin

hahaha i should. speaking of pwnage! MY BIATCH HOSTED!!!! it was a nice little treat to come out to this sight this morning:


----------



## hyphen

fuckin nice! [btw, i will always refer to your clown as "pwnage perc"]

get some more shots of it hosting the anemone and throw that sum' bitch in the sw potm contest


----------



## Genin

thanks hyphen. i was soooo pumped when i saw that this morning. whenever you mention "the pwnage perc" i will know you are talking about mine







. i'll try and get some better pics of the hosting and submit them.


----------



## Joga Bonito

Genin said:


> hahaha i should. speaking of pwnage! MY BIATCH HOSTED!!!! it was a nice little treat to come out to this sight this morning:
> [snapback]1096347[/snapback]​


sweet, Genin


----------



## Genin

yeah henry it was awesome. i bet my clarkii would have loved this anemone. that sucker would host in anything what a freaking nut bag. actually i had that lta in my 40g and the clarkii hosted once and then when it moved he started hosting my powerhead and the corner. he was wierd. this clown, Luca, is more level headed.


----------



## Genin

*UPDATES*

well i have added some zoos and another leather. I have also noticed a small leather growing out of my one piece of live rock. it has gotten pretty darn big in a short period of time. Luca has taken to eating right out of my hands. I'll put her food in between my thumb and forefinger and she'll come up and gently take it right out of there. This makes for a very clean tank because she gets all the food directly. Now she just nibbles my hand whenever it's in the tank. I took a pic of her gently nibbling my finger. The anemone has like freaking doubled in size now. I have only had it a couple of weeks but the krill a day feeding must be buffing it up. It was eating a krill while I was taking the pics so it was not expanded. I will get shots of the anemone later. here are the updated pics:


----------



## akamakaveli

:nod: Tank's lookin great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Genin

akamakaveli,
thanks. i have all the corals and fish i want in there now, so i will just let it age and see how things grow and mature.


----------



## Genin

nano update! here's the nano that has been made bb during this breif quarantine it is going through. the anemone will also be removed to my 20L that I have set up for the anemone and clown fish. It will be an anemone/clown tank and that's it. My GSPs have really started to take off now. Anyway here's my mini reef!


----------



## Blitz023

nice daisies


----------



## Genin

hahaha, yes they are the garden variety.


----------



## Genin

Couple of new shots with some new aquascaping and my sole fish occupant, Duke Rufus the blue damsel. I know people hate blue damsels but I just think they are gorgious and glow under bright lights. Anyhow here are a couple of pics to enjoy:


----------



## Joga Bonito

looks nice, Genin


----------



## Genin

thanks henry. those pics are right after the rearranging was done so in time the corals will come out completely again and it'll look much more impressive. the leathers are huge when they actually expand.


----------



## hyphen

lookin good!


----------



## Guest

"Ohhh oooh, this Genin's sh*t, all the p-furians need tanks like this!"

*Sings to "Hollaback Girl" by Gwen Stefani*

--Dan


----------



## hyphen

DannyBoy17 said:


> "Ohhh oooh, this Genin's sh*t, all the p-furians need tanks like this!"
> 
> *Sings to "Hollaback Girl" by Gwen Stefani*
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1156633[/snapback]​


if you were here, i'd punch you for singing that.


----------



## Genin

hyphen,
thanks bro.

Dan,
lmao, oh it is my sh*t!


----------



## vanz

wow, missed this thread. Sorry about all the loses from the elegance, but that was a very nice coral.

Your sebae anemone looks very cool as well. I'm thinking of getting another tank, a 20 hex for a anemone/clown tank.

What do you think of a RBTA and 2 percs? I like your percs, with the orange, black, white combo. The anemone should host these right?


----------



## vanz

BTW....what type of GSP is that? Mines don't look like that. It is flesh colored with electric green polyps. And the polyp extension is longer than that. Maybe mines not a GSP?


----------



## killerbee

Beautiful







it's comming alon Genin


----------



## Genin

vanz,
thanks for the compliments. the percs and the rbta should be fine in a 20g hex. I have a sebae and a cinnamon currently in a 20gL and they seem to like it. I thought I had run of the mill green star polyps, I don't know enough about corals to really know if that identification is correct or not. I know they can come in a few color varieties.

killerbee,
thanks man. i really like how it looks right now and the tank is really healthy. this nano has been great.


----------



## vanz

What is your lighting on the 20 L?


----------



## Genin

it's a Current brand 130w pc lighting.


----------



## vanz

Do you think 64w PC lighting will be enough? That is the setup that comes with the hex if I do decide to buy it. He wants $125 for a used hex tank, stand, canopy and 2 x 32w PC. What do you think of the price?


----------



## Genin

if it was used for more than 6 months then I would ask him to drop the price to 90-$100. The hex tanks are kinda tall and the 64w of lighting may not be all that bright but you could keep some lower light corals like I do in my nano. If you make it the clown/anemone tank then you are going to need to just feed the anemone more frequently to compensate for the loss of its beneficial algae.


----------



## vanz

It was probably used before he got it.....so i dunno. He's firm on his dumb price. I would really like a small hex for my office though....

And I was just planning on keeping two percs and a RBTA. some GSP, and others if the RBTA doesn't move around. I would probably feed the RBTA like everyday except the weekends, so he should have plenty of food. Just wondering if 2x32w is enough for it to flourish. I already have the RBTA reserved. Just waiting for the tank to setup and stuff before I pick it up.


----------



## Genin

I think it will flourish in the sense that it will get large and be healthy, however, under that lighting you probably will have a pinkish/white anemone and not the bright red rose color that it would have with lights that would promote the zooxanthela (whatever the name of that algae is) in it to grow. The anemone will probably bleach, but be very healthy.


----------



## vanz

Genin said:


> I think it will flourish in the sense that it will get large and be healthy, however, under that lighting you probably will have a pinkish/white anemone and not the bright red rose color that it would have with lights that would promote the zooxanthela (whatever the name of that algae is) in it to grow. The anemone will probably bleach, but be very healthy.
> [snapback]1165663[/snapback]​


Oh I see...the light is to make it keep that red color...
well, then I have to have brighter lights. My purpose on keeping that anemone was the bright red coloring.

BTW...10 months he had those lights...are they still good?


----------



## Genin

bulbs will need to be replaced probably and that will probably cost you about $40. If you want to get brighter lights go to aquatraders.com and order yourself one of their metal halide fixtures. One for your 20g would cost $149.


----------



## vanz

Genin said:


> bulbs will need to be replaced probably and that will probably cost you about $40. If you want to get brighter lights go to aquatraders.com and order yourself one of their metal halide fixtures. One for your 20g would cost $149.
> [snapback]1166486[/snapback]​


I was looking into that, I also found this:

250 Watt EVC Tech Electronic Metal Halide Retro Kits
Starting as Low as $159.95
Upgrades available









What is the better deal? I'm not sure of the quality on both....But I'll be there when the lights are on so I don't have to worry about it catching on fire when I'm not there. If I get the 250W one, do I need to get actinics too?


----------



## Blitz023

vanz said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> 
> bulbs will need to be replaced probably and that will probably cost you about $40. If you want to get brighter lights go to aquatraders.com and order yourself one of their metal halide fixtures. One for your 20g would cost $149.
> [snapback]1166486[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking into that, I also found this:
> 
> 250 Watt EVC Tech Electronic Metal Halide Retro Kits
> Starting as Low as $159.95
> Upgrades available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the better deal? I'm not sure of the quality on both....But I'll be there when the lights are on so I don't have to worry about it catching on fire when I'm not there. If I get the 250W one, do I need to get actinics too?
> [snapback]1166565[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

wow that's a good deal.


----------



## Genin

vanz, 
if you get the 12000k bulb then I believe you do not need to suppliment actinic as well. I may be mistaken though.


----------



## vanz

Genin said:


> vanz,
> if you get the 12000k bulb then I believe you do not need to suppliment actinic as well. I may be mistaken though.
> [snapback]1167258[/snapback]​


I was thinking of getting the 14K, but would the output be too much? 250W....wouldn't that be tooo bright for a 19g hex? Don't want it to blind me or cook the softies i might put in there.


----------



## illnino

12k is very similar to 10,000k. you neecd actinics with 12k.

vanz, if youre getting a 14k bulb over your 19, all is fine, just have an auto top off or keep a close eye on evaporation, 250w isnt way too much. iid reccomend hamilton 14k bulbs. heard nothing but good from them. and you dont need to suppliment with actinic with a 14k bulb.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Damn nice tank Joe, I know who to talk to when I get into ths.


----------



## B. Rodgers

More pics!!! I want a nano cube too! wo0t!


----------



## Genin

Thank you very much ABB.

B. Rodgers,
check this out. I got this mod in for my intake, it's pretty cool. It skims the surface of your water for you and is held on by magnet so you can adjust however you want and don't have to epoxy or anything.


----------



## Pilsnah

Has this nanocube ceased to exist? I liked to see it develop, any updates?


----------



## Genin

oh it still exists and thrives. it is by far my easiest tank to maintain. the back is getting nice coraline spots and the bottom glass is completely covered in green coraline algae now (some purple spots are forming on the bottom glass as well).

Here's a pic I just took for you:


----------



## Pilsnah

Genin said:


> oh it still exists and thrives. it is by far my easiest tank to maintain. the back is getting nice coraline spots and the bottom glass is completely covered in green coraline algae now (some purple spots are forming on the bottom glass as well).
> 
> Here's a pic I just took for you:


It looks very nice man! No more clownfish in there? Good job on the tank!

Thx for the pic.


----------



## Genin

Pilsnah,
thanks bro. i actually have a 20gL tank that houses a clown with an anemone. this one is just a mini reef now.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Great work, Genin. Could I start this in a 10 gallon tank that I have lying around?


----------



## bmpower007

Genin sweet looking sw tank man, Great pics


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

great job........


----------



## hyphen

damn genin...i gotta say that the progress on your nanocube sucks hardcore. you might as well quit saltwater now cos you suck.

jk...you've got one of the cleanest nanos i've seen and i'm jealous :/


----------



## Genin

eL ChiNo LoCo,
hell yes you could.

bmpower007 & mr.bearhasyourlady,
thanks guys.

hyphen,
thanks bro. the beauty of it all is that i haven't added anything in the longest time. i just let it grow now and it is doing great!


----------



## Elongatus cockus

Genin -- great setup man. I'm looking to set up a mini-reef real soon. Was curious on how much you spent (excluding the nano) on the supplies and livestock?

Thanks.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI

Your setup looks so damn nice..I want a nano now


----------



## Guest

Genin likes it in the ass.


----------



## Leo10988

How would you know?


----------



## Genin

Elongatus cockus,
thanks for the compliments. I would say that the rock, corals, and livestock in the tank cost me about $300.

Chris,
nano cubes are the bomb, this tank is sooooo easy to care for. you can actually sit back and enjoy the tank instead of worrying about it's parameters.

DannyBoy17,
you know, i'd expect that from a Maple Leaf fan.... GO FLYERS!!!!!









Leo,
he's just upset because my blue damsel killed Danny's brother in a street fight.


----------



## Guest

Genin said:


> Elongatus cockus,
> thanks for the compliments. I would say that the rock, corals, and livestock in the tank cost me about $300.
> 
> Chris,
> nano cubes are the bomb, this tank is sooooo easy to care for. you can actually sit back and enjoy the tank instead of worrying about it's parameters.
> 
> DannyBoy17,
> you know, i'd expect that from a Maple Leaf fan.... GO FLYERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo,
> *he's just upset because my blue damsel killed Danny's brother in a street fight.*


It's true









GO LEAFS!


----------



## Leo10988

lol


----------



## Tchr7

What kind of filtration do you have?

How many water changes do you do a month?

What % are the changes?


----------



## Genin

i use only live rock rubble in the back 2 chambers for filtration. I do a 1-2 gallon water change a week. i guess that is about a 10% water change weekly.


----------



## Guest

Genin said:


> i use only live rock rubble in the back 2 chambers for filtration. I do a 1-2 gallon water change a week. i guess that is about a 10% water change weekly.


Really? I do about 3g each month







So lazy me is!


----------



## Tchr7

Thats it??? I might hAVE to down size my 55g and go for the 12g!!!

For the 150$, does the tank come with lights?


----------



## Genin

Danny,
i bet i could go without changing the water at all for a month... those nanos really stay clean.

Tchr7,
yep the lights come with it. the dx model, like i have, has 48watts of pc lighting stock. good enough for any softies you would want to put in there.


----------



## Tchr7

Where did you buy that nano cube @?


----------



## Genin

nanotuners is where i got mine.


----------



## Genin

Well I got rid of my reef stuff except for some zoos who had grown to a couple of my rocks. I put my sebae anemone and my clownfish in there as well as both my pink skunk cleaner shrimps and my algae blenny. Anyhow here are some pics. The anemone is still acclimating but stretching more and more everyday. Enjoy:


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

looks really smooth!but how come you got rid of your reef?and what you gonna do with their old tank setup(tengu& Crispys)?

ps


----------



## Genin

thanks bro. i got rid of the reef (sold it to a buddy) because i had to move and my gf will only be home on the weekends for the next 6 months due to her job so all tank and other animal responsibilities fall on me. The 20g is in the attic, resting lol. I don't have the time or desire to care for more than one salt tank right now so I upgraded the stock pump to a maxijet 1200 and plan on keeping this nano super clean. I like the looks of it and when crispy stretches it'll look super nice!


----------



## hyphen

i'm following in your footsteps genin. no time for tank maintenance so i'm selling off most of my stuff.


----------



## Genin

hyphen,
it's damn hard to keep up with all this stuff if the time just isn't there. I always tell myself that even though it sucks to get rid of something you really love to look it, it is not fair to keep an animal if you cannot care for it properly.


----------



## hyphen

totally agree. i've neglected my tank to the point that cyano has been taking over. i'm gone most of the day, and when i get back th elast thing i wanna do is mix salt water and pour it in bucket by bucket.

i'm just gonna do some easy stuff for now :/


----------



## Genin

are you getting out of salt completely???


----------



## hyphen

Genin said:


> are you getting out of salt completely???


not completely. i'll be doing a smaller tank. maybe around 10 or 20 gallons. the 60g tank i think i'm going to do piranhas with again. not for certain yet though...gotta sell all my stuff first


----------



## Genin

sounds like a good plan to me hyphen. good luck with your sales. are you going to keep your tomato clown?


----------



## hyphen

i was originally going to sell him and maybe get a frogfish...but we'll see. i think i'm gonna sell him though


----------



## Genin

frogfish are freaking cool. try to get one that looks like it has coraline algae all over it, those ones look wicked nice!


----------



## Genin

some more shots i snapped tonight:


----------



## Genin

well a horrible thing happened a this past weeked days ago. we got a bad hail storm/thunder storm and my power was out for like 12 hours (I wasn't here so I had to go by what the neighbor told me). my piranhas were all doing ok and so was my girlfriend's tropical fish tank. however, in my little nano the duckbill output was on the bottom of the tank and tengu was breathing really heavy just laying in crispy. his condition worsened and worsened and he died on Monday







. I am stipulating that when the power came back on the current was so strong (i have a maxi 1200 back there) that it kicked the bill off and it hit tengu. given the current stress conditions, it was enough to kick him into shock and he died from it. i will miss him dearly.

my girlfriend convinced me to go and get another clownfish on tuesday because she hated seeing me upset, so i went and got a percula (i know i have a bad past with them but i hope this time it will work *knock on wood*. he's just a tiny squirt, about an inch or slightly over. today i came home for lunch and he was hosting the anemone so that's pretty darn exciting. crispy makes him look puny. anyhow here are a couple of pics of the squirt!

pics:


----------



## Joga Bonito

sorry for you loss Genin, the new clown looks cool.


----------



## Genin

thanks henry. i guess he's more nano-type than my cinnamon was.


----------



## hyphen

wow, that sucks man :/ power outages SUCK! but that new perc looks awesome swimming in your sebae. kinda like a deluxe apartment from the looks of it


----------



## Genin

i know right. the freaking sebae is like an ocean in it's self for that little guy.


----------



## His Majesty

the tank is looking nice. sorry for the loss.

hope you dont mind me asking as i havent been following the thread properly.
but what spiceise of anemone is that you got and what lighting are you using.


----------



## Genin

thanks for the compliments.

the anemone is a sebae (h. crispa) and the lighting is 48w pc.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Damn your Nano is looking sweet Joe. Good work


----------



## Genin

thanks ABB


----------



## Genin

Well I broke down my girlfriend's 75g tank and thought about how black sand would look in my nano and if i redid some of my rockwork if i could make just a center mountain with about 2" clearance all around so that there would be nowhere for the crap to get caught (ie., a cleaner tank).

Here's how it looked before:

Here is how my tank looks Now:


----------



## bmpower007

coming along very nice,the black sand looks tight


----------



## Genin

thanks buddy. the sand i used was this wierd kind that my girlfriend had in her tropical tank. it shines and amost looks glittery with the tank light. if you couple that with the back of the tank that is a mix of coraline and other calcium build ups it almost looks like a dark night sky full of stars. the pictures don't show how awesome it looks in person, the second pic kinda shows what i am talking about. i hope the sand works out well in my tank, in the past i have had troubles with cyano oubreaks.


----------



## Genin

i got a mate for my ocellaris clown. it's a misbarred black ocellaris. so not it will be chocolate chip and cookie monsters tank. they fought for the first like 15 minutes, cookie has asserted herself as female and has let chip in to sleep in the anemone and to hang with her. every once in a while she does that shake thing to him, but it's all good. Here's the shots:


----------



## Death in #'s

dam that makes my nano look like crap
that anemone is frigin sexy


----------



## Genin

Thanks for the compliment Dr. Green. Maybe I'll get some bi-racial babies out of these two!


----------



## Leo10988

How old is your nano now?


----------



## Genin

my nano is 5 months old.


----------



## Joga Bonito

awesome, Genin


----------



## Leo10988

Any updated FTS?


----------



## Genin

thanks henry!

here you go leo.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

nice...........!


----------



## Genin

thank you mr. bear. i finally got back to dosing some calcium, magnesium and strontium so hopefully i can get the coraline flowing again.


----------



## akamakaveli

Your tank's lookin real sharp. That Sebea is HUGE! Good choice with the percs they're lookin great.


----------



## Genin

thanks akamakaveli. my halmedia is growing decent and the tank is maturing again (i swear i need to stop messing with this thing, lol). pretty soon it should be purpled up and pretty!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Great looking SW nano, bro, That would look good on my nightstand..








Then again, I have a high tech 10g planted tank on my nightstand..
Looks great


----------



## Genin

thanks DiPpY eGgS. i wish i could put a tank in my office at work. you better believe i'd have a nano there to.


----------



## psrotten

hey genin have you thought of the 4x24 upgrade from tuners?? i just got it ill toss up some pics in the next couple days


----------



## Genin

nah, i haven't but i am curious to see how it works for you. i wouldn't mind getting some extra light on my anemone, see if it will brown up a bit for me.


----------



## jasert39

great nanocube thanks for all the updates. how much evaporation do you get with the dx model.


----------



## Genin

thanks jasert39. i get sooooo little evaportation that i never need to top off my tank. this really is the easiest tank i have ever had to maintain.


----------



## Genin

well the zoo frags that i have had since my mini reef are finally taking off again (i sold a few and on ly kept two little pieces but they are growing at lighting speed again). for a while they weren't even noticable but they are really standing out now. here they are:


----------



## Leo10988

They look pretty hidden from that FTS.


----------



## Genin

yeah, the one is more noticable on top now. and the other is located at the foot of the anemone which has recently moved enough to where they are opening up. the final clump is in the back left section of the tank so you can't see it from the front at all.


----------



## C.D.

hey do you ever have overheating problems with your cube? i woke up today and my temp was around 84. witht he lights off. i turned my heater off and propped the lid up a little. when i turned the lights on . i really don't want the shell out the cash for a chiller.


----------



## Genin

don't put a heater in. when i took my heater out my tank has staid steady at 78F during the day and drops to about 76F everynight. give that a try.


----------



## jasert39

tank looks great...i think ill be getting a 12dx very shortly, and diving into the world of sw. So you dont need a heater in your 12 gallon? Man if i do end up getting this tank expect a lot of questions when i get going. Thanks for keeping it updated.


----------



## Genin

that's great jasert. i love to keep updates and am always looking for an excuse to post up pictures. i personally don't think you need a heater unless your house is particularly cold.


----------



## Guest

My tank crashed when I moved, so Im settin it up as a FW. Not so F'n A


----------



## Genin

that sucks Dan. i can't believe you had a crash in your tank. that really does suck. do you plan on getting back into salt in the future?


----------



## Guest

Im thinkin about it, but it wont be for a while. I atleast need to get an after school job so Im not scrapin for equipment costs.

Ya, it was unfortunate







Lost my two Clowns, two Cleaners, two healthy/massive anemones


----------



## Genin

wow that was a terrible loss.... now get to work and get more salt tanks







.


----------



## Genin

Well my tank gave me a bit of a scare. My tank began to get a lot of nusance algae on the back wall and glass (i was scraping the glass like everyday). My anemone started spitting out a lot of its algae and shriveling up. I asked some friends of mine who actually own MillersReef.com about what it could be. Well it turned out that it could be a combination of things, either the lights needing to be replaced (were 7months old) or the fact that the sand I used was black freshwater plant sand. I got 2 new 24w astrolux bulbs (one daylight, one actinic) and put in caribsea argonite sand. My anemone is adjusting well and is starting to come out more. Anyhow here is some updated pics of the tank:

View attachment 89849

View attachment 89850

View attachment 89851

View attachment 89852


*I have suprise coming in a couple of days, Pay attention for the update!*


----------



## Guest

F'off


----------



## Genin

hahaha, thanks.


----------



## C.D.

are you gonna be reefin' it up again? i like your anemone, im not sure if its bleached or not but if it is a like it that way. you tank looks amazingly clean also


----------



## Genin

nope, no reefin. i am still keeping it an anemone/clown tank with some zoos. my sebae is definately just about completely bleached but that should be changed soon. my tank tends to stay pretty darn clean in general, i only had that problem recently with the black sand and the bulbs going a bit wacky on me. I think I am back on the right track now. I am also hoping that I can get the coraline going again like I had with it when it was a reef tank.


----------



## Genin

Well the suprise is here. A custom hood with MH lighting!!!!! I got it from a guy at nano-reef. He sent the hood with the MH ballast, bulb, and reflector. I took apart my nano hood and put my fans and 24 watt bulbs in. He also gave me the night light. I broke one of my 24 watt bulbs by accident so I will order a new actinic this week. I had to modify the hood a little to allow 1/4" thick glass to be put in place. I cannot believe how bright my tank is and how awesome the shimmer in the tank is. My sebae should be doing awesome now!!!!!!

Here's the hood and here's the tank (12g NanoCube DX w/70w MH & 48w PC):


----------



## rbp 4 135

sweet, that nem should collor up nicely now, what temp. is the MH?


----------



## Landon

Looks awesome!


----------



## Joga Bonito

that is awesome Genin


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

congrats...


----------



## Genin

rbp 4 135,
it's a 10K bulb. My tank did not heat up so far. I am hoping that all will go well. I made the fans go so that one blows air in and one blows air out because the hood only has openings in the back and that should help keep the bulbs burning cool.

Landon,
thanks bro.

henry,
Thanks a lot man. I am so pumped. Pictures do not do it justice, it really looks awesome in person.

mr.bearhasyourlady,
Thanks a lot man. It's not as nice as your tank..... yet







.


----------



## akamakaveli

Very cool. The canopy looks really clean. I know what you mean about the halides, when I switched from PC to halides it was a world of difference. So are you going to stock up some corals now?


----------



## Genin

akamaveli,
thanks man. the halides are such a huge difference. i am leaving my tank for the clowns and anemone. the only corals i have in there are a few clumps of zoos, that keep on growing like weeds, lol. i place a decent size chunk of them against the back wall of the tank in hopes that they will grow up the back of the tank. how cool would that look?!!!!


----------



## jasert39

thats a great hood for your cube. nice pick up i saw that for sale over there and wish that i didnt get jerked around with the cube i was going to get.

cant wait to see where the tank goes from here.


----------



## C.D.

WOW that is awsome i hope that thing with the zoos works out. i bet it would take quite a while thought to cover the back wall. but maybe with the halides if could go quicker. if you don't mind how much did that hood cost? i was thinking about upgrading my lights(not to halides) but just some more than i have now. but the lights are so damn expensive


----------



## Guest

Halides.

How are things on the algae front?


----------



## Genin

jasert39,
thanks man. that stinks that you got jerked around. i am excited to see what halides will bring to my tank.

C.D.,
thanks for the kind words. i got the hood, metal halide 70w ballast and 70w ushio 10K bulb, r2 moonlight mod, and a 12v powersupply for $175 shipped.

DannyBoy17,
thanks. so far so good with the algae *knocks on wood*


----------



## Genin

traded in one of my pink skunk cleaner shrimp for an emerald crab today. here's a shot of the little fella:


----------



## C.D.

aren't those good for hair algae? cool pic i wish is could shoot macro shots like that...or any type of pic well


----------



## Genin

CD,
supposedly they are good for every algae. they even eat the bubble algae, so they are supposed to be very good. the shot came out so well becuase the halides are so darn bright, i don't have to use flash and it comes out so clear!


----------



## slckr69

he kinda has spider legs he is cool nice pickup


----------



## Genin

slckr69,
thanks man. i am hoping he's not a threat to my clowns or anemone. Last night he kinda stood there with his arms spread out in an ambush type stance right next to the anemone and even clamped onto one of the aneome's tentacles. When the anemone pulled the tentacle the crab let go but he's making me nervous with his behavior.


----------



## Jebus

Lookin good genin havn't been here awhile looks like your tank progressed nicely.


----------



## Genin

thanks Jebus. I hit a little rough patch but am back on track now so all should be going smoothly now.


----------



## Genin

Don't hate me..... I traded in my sebae anemone! I traded crispy for a beautiful BTA. The BTA is pretty funny because it only bulbs up under the 48w actinics, when the halide comes on the BTA actually extends it's tentacles. Maybe it is just adjusting to the light still. I think it will eventually bulb up. I am hoping that it will split and split and grow and grow and then i'll have a 12dx full of RBTA!!!! Here's some updated shots.

drip acclimating
View attachment 91248

placed in the tank
View attachment 91249

hiding in the rocks
View attachment 91250

stretching out a bit
View attachment 91251

bulb tipping under the actinics
View attachment 91252


----------



## diamond4100

I don't hate you. Good move on the BTA very nice looking he looks happy. Have your clowns taken to him yet or are they pissed that you got rid of their anemone? I have been wanting to get a BTA anemone also but I don't know if a BTA and my carpet will play nice I would assume so since its a big tank. Good luck with him

You know with over 200 different post on this thread this thing should be pinned so that you don't have to go looking for it.


----------



## Genin

thanks man. my clowns love the anemone. they took about 3.5hours to host in it. i think with the size of tank you have they should be fine, however i have heard that they can release chemicals and do a bit of chemical warfare with eachother.


----------



## Genin

well i have made the second chamber of my nanocube into a refugium w/chaeto. with the custom hood i have on the tank the one 24w pc bulb is in a position to where it lights the back chambers. here's some pictures:

here's the fuge area without light on:
View attachment 93157


here's the fuge area with the light on:
View attachment 93154


here's a shot of a clam i found in my rocks:
View attachment 93156


here's a cool side shot of the tank:
View attachment 93155


----------



## Raptor

Looks good there!!! Ya make running a nano look easy! Great job genin.


----------



## Genin

Thanks Raptor. I am telling you, even though there are many horror stories about nanocubes, I love mine. If it ever cracked you better believe I would flip the hell out though, lol. I am finally getting some coraline growth again so I am hoping for some serious purplin' up in the next couple of months *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Piraya33

Sweet setup you have there Genin. Congrats! I have had mine going for about 5 months now and no real problems (knock on wood). Keep up the good work!


----------



## C.D.

yeah mine have not given me any trouble at all. of course i did my homeowrk for about 3 months before i got the money to set it up so i was well prepared.


----------



## Guest

f*ck Genin...


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

thats a huge b!haha way to go,woot woot


----------



## Genin

Piraya33,
thanks a lot. i hope your tank continues to mature well for you. i am pretty sure if I stop tinkering around with this tank it will be beautiful.

C.D.,
i have been watching your thread as well and your tank does look great. i am glad it has worked out well for you also.

DannyBoy17,
yes, f*ck..... f*ck indeed!

mr.bearhasyourlady,
hahahaha, thanks.


----------



## Guest

Genin said:


> DannyBoy17,
> yes, f*ck..... f*ck indeed!


I will if you pay me with that anemone.


----------



## C.D.

DannyBoy17 said:


> DannyBoy17,
> yes, f*ck..... f*ck indeed!


I will if you pay me with that anemone.
[/quote]

lol you saltwater slut!


----------



## Genin

yikes!


----------



## Genin

well i saw a new light that was floating around nano-reef so i decided to buy one to really focus some light into my refugium and allow me to run a light on a reverse photo period to optimize my refugium's potential. so here's my new refugium 8w palm light mod:

here's the box:
View attachment 93899


here's the box's contents:
View attachment 93900


here's a shot of the 8w pc bulb:
View attachment 93902


here's how i have it attached:
View attachment 93896


here's how it looks when looking under the hood view:
View attachment 93901


here's a shot of the refugium area lit by the new light:
View attachment 93897


here's the last shot showing how the light does light the tank a bit, it's actually quite nice looking:
View attachment 93898


----------



## Guest

Yep, I had something similar. Work great







Good call my ninja friend.


----------



## Joga Bonito

Damn! Genin, it keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Genin

Danny,
thanks man. i hope it works out for my tank.

henry,
hahaha, thanks. i am going to watch the evaportation level here. i may have to get an auto top off together if this light causes too much evap.


----------



## C.D.

thats a cool little mod. i was thingking about doing that but i need to buy a dremel first because i need to cut the hoood so i can get some freking wires in there. only bad thing abuot the hood is there isn't a lot of room for wires.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i wouldnt mind a nano tank

im just affraid of the pricing


----------



## Genin

CD, 
yeah the stock hood is a pain in the balls with how cramped it is in there.

dan,
you can find them pretty darn cheap used usually with mods already installed. just keep an eye out on the classifieds.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the canadian classifieds never has anything good tho


----------



## Guest

http://gallons4gloves.tripod.com/id3.html

$210 lights


----------

